# Favourite MMORPGs :)



## Parqstu (Apr 26, 2011)

I seen someone mention they're favourite MMOs in the Fantasy Games thread, so i thought I'd make this.  

So what's your favourite MMORPGs?

Mine would be Runescape.


----------



## myrddin173 (Apr 26, 2011)

I started out playing Runescape years ago.  My favorite however is definitely the Lord of the Rings Online.


----------



## Sigillimus (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm currently playing Lord of the Rings Online and World of Warcraft, though I used to play Dungeons and Dragons Online, Star Wars Galaxies, Runescape, Guild Wars, EVE Online and Second Life. 

World of Warcraft is entertaining from the standpoint of gameplay, but Lord of the Rings Online is nicer for storyline and setting. Maybe it's just because I only _just_ got started playing LotRO that I'm excited about it.

The day that Star Wars: The Old Republic comes out is the day that my social life ends. I plan on taking a three-day hiatus from life as I know it just so I can dedicate it to this game. Not to mention I'm buying a new, high-performance gaming computer specifically for the purpose of playing the game. 

I know, sad.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 26, 2011)

I used to play Guild Wars a lot, before the rabid elitism really set in. When it's released, I plan to play Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Parqstu (Apr 26, 2011)

Sigillimus said:


> Not to mention I'm buying a new, high-performance gaming computer specifically for the purpose of playing the game.
> 
> I know, sad.



Awsome one, Sig. 

I've just bought a sofware to make your own world, so on. So hopefully I can have you all playing my MMORPG. For a fee.


----------



## Telcontar (Apr 26, 2011)

Planetside and Eve Online.

Planetside had purity of purpose. It wasn't really an RPG, but a MMO shooter. Vehicles, air combat, infantry sieges - when the stars aligned it was an absolute blast, and they did so fairly often. Planetside 2 is in development - can't wait.

Eve Online had some really good things going for it. A dynamic, player-driven world, pretty graphics, player politics (which were not the least entertaining part, believe you me), the list goes on. Sadly, it also had developer corruption, and my 'alliance' got hit with the bad end of it when an enemy alliance straight-up bribed the GM's for goodies to shoot us with. Nothing was done and no one was punished, so I quit.

I demand a lot from MMO's, so few of them ever really get me into them. I played World of Warcraft for a year or two, but even though I adore Blizzard and everything they do it wasn't the right kind of MMO for me. Running the same dungeon repeatedly is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Sigillimus (Apr 26, 2011)

> I've just bought a sofware to make your own world, so on. So hopefully I can have you all playing my MMORPG. For a fee.



What software was that, Parq?



> Planetside and Eve Online.



Though I don't believe I've had any experience with Planetside, my experience with EVE Online was entertaining - up until the grind, and the discovery that you couldn't get _out_ of your ship. The game had some of the most beautiful graphics I've ever seen before, and the whole "everyone on the same server" thing really impressed me. Being able to converse with an upwards of 20,000 people at the same time was entertaining to me. 

I eventually quit because I couldn't really think of anything else to do but mine and go blow stuff up...


----------



## Parqstu (Apr 27, 2011)

Sigillimus said:


> What software was that, Parq?



Realm Crafter, matey. As a start. They're's a high chance Ill fail, but oh well . Haha


----------



## Behelit (Apr 27, 2011)

I started with Everquest about ten years ago. Played that for a year or two then moved to a private server and played for another year. It will always be my first and most memorable MMORPG love. 

After that there was Anarchy Online and Everquest 2. Since then I've only played MMORPGS for short amounts of time(I've played many, can't even begin to name them.) I respect Blizzard and don't care for SoE but Everquest > WoW.  I admit it, I'm biased, but I HAVE tried WoW at a minimum.

Currently playing Fiesta. Its light MMORPG fun.


----------



## Janga (Apr 30, 2011)

The only MMORPG I have played for any amount of time was Runescape. It was fun for awhile but eventually I got bored with spending hours trying to level up my skills. The game servers started to get too crowded too which took away from my enjoyment.


----------



## Talespinner (May 2, 2011)

I've played WoW and Runescape but neither really caught my interest. I am currently between mmo's right now but once Star Wars: the old republic comes out all of my social life will be dead.


----------



## GameMasterNick (May 2, 2011)

Playing Minecraft on a private server with members of my PvP guild.

The guild formed on Sullon Zek in EverQuest and has moved through just about every MMO with PvP functionality.
Still have over 1,000 members on World of Warcraft... which I play on alternating months, it seems.
Funny to think that Minecraft might actually be the fabled "WoW-slayer".


----------



## Calash (May 3, 2011)

City of Heroes.  I played for a good 6 years ever since their first Beta release.  Had several level 50 characters complete with full sets of IO enhancements.  My Fire Tank could go toe-to-toe with nearly anything in the game.

Had to give it up as it was occupying more of my time than I wanted.  They are still going strong and every now and then I have to resist the urge to join again .

Played WoW for about a year with a guild.  Got my Rogue to 60, the level cap at the time, and found that there was not much for the casual gamer at that point.

Jumpgate was my first MMORPG.  It is still running, I think for free now.  Real time space combat, PvP as the normal, and an economy that could be manipulated if you put some effort into it...a very fun game


----------



## Telcontar (May 3, 2011)

I forgot to mention Shattered Galaxy, which was fun as well. MMO Strategy game, sort of. Was fun for a good while, but then they changed up the game balance and flow in order to mainstream it and it lost much of its appeal to me. I think you can play it for free, as well.


----------



## GameMasterNick (May 3, 2011)

City of Heroes gets my nod for best-designed MMO out there.
The combat animations and differences in powersets are well worth it.
Plus, it's the only decent MMO with an excellent pet class (Mastermind, not Illusion Control!)

That's the one that I avoid these days, can easily spend hours with Mids' Character Designer instead of getting work done!


----------



## Calash (May 3, 2011)

I would spend hours in the Architect designing missions.  Some would be published and some were just for my own fun.  Giant Monsters vs Arch Villains, then just snap screen shots 

Now that I am talking about it......I want to play again....


----------



## Hioni (May 4, 2011)

I played Runescape for about... five days. I played Final Fantasy 11 however for years! We only recently decided to quit because of so much guild drama EVERYWHERE on the servers and everyone kept pissing on each other. -___- The RMT's were invisible apparently to the GM's, that or they bribed them, or were other GM's on different accounts. 
So now, MMORPG free~ Though I loved Final Fantasy 11 and it'll be my favorite because of the memories of Before the butt holes and their drama.


----------



## JBryden88 (May 5, 2011)

My favorite happens to be my least favorite: Age of Conan. I loved that game, I love the darker much more brutal setting based on Robert E. Howard's work, but Funcom ruined the community.


----------



## drkpyn (May 12, 2011)

I played both Guild Wars and WoW for a few years and I must say that Guild Wars is by far my favorite MMO. It just clicked with my gaming style and everything felt right. I am currently playing LotRO and enjoying it, but it almost plays more like a traditional RPG than a MMO.


----------



## Behelit (May 12, 2011)

Time is the WoW-slayer. The reason WoW was as big as it was is because it was the first MMO released by a reputable studio in a time where broadband connections were in a significant number of houses; It had concepts like EQ, DAoC, and Asheron's Call to expand upon; It already had its background story from its RTS games. Nothing has replaced it because there hasn't been a reputable studio to release something worthy of making a switch. Not only would it require a game being better, it would require it being significantly better. You have people that are completely comfortable with a game and feel they've invested a significant amount of time and effort and, probably, money into it just to leave it?

I more or less gave up on MMOs because I KNOW there will be nothing new under the sun for a long time. I do have a few accounts strewn across multiple games that I log back into every once in a blue moon to bask in the memories. Speaking of which, I have a lvl 44 Minstrel on LotRO, if anyone plays that I'd be happy to help you out even though I haven't played it in almost a year.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (May 15, 2011)

Dark Age of Camelot LMAO!!! I still love that mmo after all these years LMAO! And now it's just great all you have to pay is the 15 a month to play.. The base game and 6 expansions are free to DL.. If you have discs.. toss them they don't work anymore x.x! you HAVE to DL it from Mythic.com but it's worth it.. the entire DL and install and patch takes less then an hour on a fast connection.

I like the new races and classes.. but I only play a few of the older ones myself LOL I have a Berserker, a Savage, a Bone Dancer, and a Valkyrie e.e Valks are my fav cause you can use magic and melee LOL.. I only play on Midgard too.. Albion and Hibernia suck x.x especially Hibernia with their tree hugging selves x.x!!!


----------



## Artless (May 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but The Eternal City, over at Skotos.net is a fantastic text based RPG with a whole bunch of Roman influences.
It's incredibly awesome!


----------



## balthore (May 26, 2011)

Played EQ for about 8 years, then got tired of the elitism end of the game and quit.  Played various other lesser named ones.  Now every so often log on LOtR online and beat on things with my dwarf.


----------



## Nick Jaden Williams (Jun 2, 2011)

Runescape was my absolute favorite MMORPG! I wasted 10 hours + on that game every day for all of grade 9, 10, and 11! I love it to death until I stopped playing it for exams and when I went back it had just got too complicated and boring. It kinda lost its appeal.

I have to say though; they have stepped up the graphics on what it was like in 04 when I joined. I'm so glad I never joined while they were still on Runescape Classic :/


----------



## Helbrecht (Jun 5, 2011)

My computer gaming has always been impeded by an absence of adequate hardware on my part, and I've never been dedicated enough to level characters really extensively, so I've never been able to hugely get into MMOs. A big part of the draw for me when playing MMOs was the roleplaying opportunities they presented. 

_City of Heroes_ and _World of Warcraft_ were/are probably my big faves. Definitely giving _The Old Republic_ a crack when it's out.


----------



## JustSpiffy (Jul 2, 2011)

My first MMO was Diablo 2, I LOVED that game... However, as much as it now pains me to say it, the game I enjoyed the most and got the most out of was World of Warcraft, a game I'm not sick of. At the moment I'm playing Dungeons and Dragons online, it's enjoyable, but you really need someone to play with.


----------



## kefkah (Aug 22, 2011)

SWG (PreCu and now the EMU), Lord of the Rings Online and hopefully soon enough - The Secret World (Shadowrun meets Cthulhu in a way). Beta for TSW starts in 4 more days. Can't wait.


----------



## Ark1117 (Aug 24, 2011)

For a while I was addicted to Conquer Online, until it became blatantly apparent that the gameplay was shallow and the developer's aims were purely financial gain. Which is, I guess, the goal of a lot developers, but at least they make their games fun. I had the pleasure of game testing Star Wars: The Old Republic. Even in my brief time of playing it I think it outclasses a lot of these other MMO's coming out, or already out. I expecd to spend many hours playing that, which may be bad for my writing.


----------



## subdee (Oct 28, 2011)

I won't hide that I am surprised to see that in a fantasy forum, Age of Conan has only got one mention, and that negative.

I find Age of Conan a great MMO, probably the most beautiful looking at the moment, with great story and loyal to Howard's world.

I would suggest you all give it a try, it is free to play with limitations on areas and raids.

I play on Crom EU under Aessedai, if you wish to find me ingame.


----------



## JBryden88 (Oct 29, 2011)

subdee. I said my favorite is my least favorite. Both positive and negative.  The game is awesome, the problem is that any hope of storytelling on that game, roleplaying I should say, was dashed when they stopped enforcing the rulesets (oh wait, they never did) and then removing the RP servers and allowing griefmonkeys to crap on it.

Yet it is Robert E. Howard's world. I cannot make myself quit.


----------



## RobW (Nov 15, 2011)

Final Fantasy XI is my favorite MMO, at least it _was_ before the last add on. I'm currently playing World of Warcraft but I'm having a hard time getting into it. I liked FFXI because you genuinely needed other players to really get somewhere in that game and i really liked the in depth party tactics. WoW kinda gets to me because there doesn't seem to be anything that deep about the party play and also running dungeons gets real old pretty quick. I don't like how easy it is to level up. Sort of takes the glory out of reaching those levels. The cartoon-like graphics are pretty stale too. I am also not a fan of the typical race choices (elf, dwarf, troll, orc, goblin). I do like how colorful the world is though.

I am currently waiting for Final Fantasy XIV version 2.0, mainly because i cant afford a PC good enough to run it and I'm having to hold out for the PS3 version.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 29, 2011)

I like RIFT. I also thought Vanguard was great, but the world is vast and there are not nearly enough people playing it to make it seem alive.

I like Age of Conan, and I do agree that in many ways it is faithful to Howard's vision of the world (which is a plus). I do think that the magic classes detract from that faithfulness, though. You don't have tons of mages running around in Howard's world, or people roaming the streets with teams of undead trailing behind (necros). That part of it bugged me a bit - I feel like the MMO is much more high-magic than the original world.


----------



## KellyB (Feb 12, 2012)

I've been playing MMORPG's for about 15 years now.  My first was the old Neverwinter Nights on AOL.  When they got rid of that, I looked around and found The Realm Online (although I hadn't really played it for several years, I finally cancelled my account last year [I decided that even though it was a sentimental favorite, I just couldn't see the wisdom in paying a yearly fee any more when I only ever logged in maybe twice a year].

Now, I would say my favorite is definitely Lord of the Rings Online (my husband and I both have lifetime accounts and have been playing since almost the beginning).  I also have characters on Dungeons & Dragons Online, Star Trek Online, Pirates of the Burning Sea, Guild Wars, and Ragnarok Online.

~Kelly~


----------



## Codey Amprim (Feb 12, 2012)

Ah... NWN.... How I've missed it. I have NWN2 sitting on my desk right now - cant wait to install it again.


----------



## Reaver (Feb 13, 2012)

Wait wait wait!  Hold on a minute! Can anyone tell me if I'm the *only *person left in the world who's currently playing* 
DARK AGE of CAMELOT *?​


----------



## ryan.morrison73 (Apr 7, 2012)

Lately I've been trying to find new MMORPGs to play but I've always been a fan of Guild Wars. I'm waiting until I get back to the US so I can buy GW2 and start playing that, it looks like a blast


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 7, 2012)

ryan.morrison73 said:


> Lately I've been trying to find new MMORPGs to play but I've always been a fan of Guild Wars. I'm waiting until I get back to the US so I can buy GW2 and start playing that, it looks like a blast



When does that release, anyway?


----------



## Telcontar (Apr 7, 2012)

Guild Wars II is out soon, I think. My brother talks about it now and again - it's so cute, he and his wife play it together. Very touching.

Speaking of sequels, Planetside II is finally showing real life. Looks great.


----------



## Renos (Apr 8, 2012)

World of Warcraft and Aion are my top 2. Can't wait for Guild Wars 2


----------



## Xanados (Apr 8, 2012)

Reaver said:


> Wait wait wait!  Hold on a minute! Can anyone tell me if I'm the *only *person left in the world who's currently playing*
> DARK AGE of CAMELOT *?​


I hope not. That game was legendary.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Apr 8, 2012)

World of Warcrack. Been playing since beta in 2004, with a break now and then. Hell, I'm playing right now (it's Noblegarden!).


----------



## Graylorne (May 13, 2012)

I play World of Warcraft too. I started late '05, but took a long break when Cataclysm came out. Restarted my account two months ago. I'm playing very solo, though. I'm really a character-hopper... 
I play Everquest II as well, and when I'm very bored a bit Runes of Magic. Tried Vanguard, but I missed Wows sense of humor.


----------



## Twilight Flyer (May 13, 2012)

I've played a bunch of them...like another poster, got my start with NWN on AOL 1.0.    I've played Asheron's Call, Anarchy Online, EQ, Eve Online, Star Trek Online, half a dozen more.  Played for about 7 years on WoW.  Did a few months with Star Wars: Old Republic, but just do not have the time anymore to get really involved.  Today, I might sandwich in an ME 3 or a Witcher 2 quest between writing chapters, but not getting a lot of gaming in at the moment.    That might not be a bad thing.


----------



## Ankari (May 15, 2012)

Isn't MMORPGs like your first love?  You never forget your first?  Mine would be EQOA (Everquest Online Adventures).  It came out for the PS2 in early 2001.  I never played any game like it before.  It was my gateway drug.  I instantly fell into EQ2 because of it.


----------



## Will (Jun 2, 2012)

Played Runescape when I was younger, wasted a lot of time as a skiller on there. Quit 5-6 years ago. Made the step up to World of Warcraft 3-4 years ago. Don't have the time to play anymore though, haven't played regularly for over a year now. Still, whenever I get the urge to go back, I manage a week or 2 of pretty intense gameplay, just running through the latest content, collecting a new heirloom or whatever, before putting my account back into hibernation.


----------

